# Has anyone had a foal this color? Brown, Bay, maybe Black?



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd put him as a bay. Definitely not black. Maybe brown, you will know soon once he starts to shed out. Very pretty baby btw


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Maybe a dark bay, maybe brown. Maybe smoky brown when she sheds out if she's got golden hairs mixed in.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I was going to guess smoky brown too


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, could she be a dark or smokey buckskin?


----------



## CrazyHorseArtist (May 12, 2011)

Judging by her parents I'd say she is a smokey black, the lighter fading it probably due to her foal coat. However, it will be hard to tell until her foal coat sheds out. Would you be willing to post more pictures of her in a month of so when she's older?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Smoky black doesn't look any different than black, so the only way to test if she was actually smoky black would be through testing. However, smoky brown looks slightly different than normal brown. Instead of the lighter brown on the muzzle, elbow, and flanks, it's a more golden colour. 

Buuut foal coats are wonky, so it would be best to wait until she sheds out to make more concrete guesses.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Brown, IMO.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks like she might be bay of some sort, becuase of the dark on her front legs. But like everyone else has said, it's nearly impossible to tell with foal coats. Whatever color she is, she's ADORABLE!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Super cute  And She doesnt look bay at all! I would say a brownish color... Bay is red as you already know... she doesnt look red to me  But I would say she is brown...


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Gallop On said:


> Super cute  And She doesnt look bay at all! I would say a brownish color... Bay is red as you already know... she doesnt look red to me  But I would say she is brown...


Bay is a black base with Agouti, not red. Some forms of Bay may LOOK red, but bay itself is genetically black based.


----------



## HollyJane (Feb 11, 2011)

New pictures of her all shed out! Sometimes she looks nearly like a smutty buckskin, and other times she looks like a dark golden brown. She is also roaning out.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like a brown to me.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I think brown too. She's very pretty.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

I vote she'll end up bay too, but you never know! She's a cute one though. Parents are beautiful


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Just saw the new pictures. She's stunning!


----------



## HollyJane (Feb 11, 2011)

She is definitely a dark cherry bay color at four months! Interestingly enough, she is also roaning out. See the roan spot on her leg? Several months since these pictures were taken, her whole body is roaning out. Thanks to everyone who shared their thoughts!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very cute foal love the colors

very lovely


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

She has a roan gene! COOL, she'll be a red roan paint then  very nice. Cute little one


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

missnashvilletime said:


> She has a roan gene! COOL, she'll be a red roan paint then  very nice. Cute little one


No, it's something else going on with this horse. Neither parent is roan, so the baby can't be roan either.


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

^agreed, lol I forgot she posted the parents colors


----------



## Alaskadraft (May 28, 2009)

Won't know till it sheds out...Our Black and white was born file cabinet beige and shed out to brown at 15 weeks and by 5 months she was black...Looks to me she is turning black...Especially With mom black and dad with most likely one dilute gene.


----------



## kywalkers2012 (Oct 25, 2011)

She's a dark mohagony bay tobiano with something else going on.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm gonna say bay too. She sure is cute!


----------



## stylemichelle21 (Nov 9, 2011)

Only time will tell! I'll put my money on black due to heredity


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

Bay looks like with Rabicano perhaps?


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

looks like a homozygous Dark Buckskin. He might go either way after first molt. Blacks and Buckskin/Duns often cross the line, either a (as suggested) smokey black or a dark buckskin. After the first molt if you see dappling then the color would be, in my opinion, a dark buckskin.


----------

